

Tips to Find and Validate Potential Customers - lukethomas
http://lukethomas.com/tools-tips-to-find-potential-customers/

======
ivzar
Read your first post and checked out the Noah Kagan vids, thanks to this post.
Awesome stuff, you've got a new fan.

~~~
ivzar
Just subscribed, and thanks for the Yesware tip, just installed

~~~
lukethomas
Cool! Glad you enjoyed the post.

